# Barking at other dogs



## pauleady (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't walk past another dog without Bailey lunging and barking. He only wants to play with the other dogs and is not doing it in an aggressive manor, but it is extremely embarrassing and I have no idea how to stop this. 

Can anyone offer some advice please?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Beemer and sometimes Lexi do this too. I try to get them to stop as I worry that other dogs would perceive it as aggressive. They only do this on leash and when dogs approach them that are not on leash. Usually dogs stay away, once the dog (a very large GSD) kept coming and the owner did nothing. I knew I was getting upset at the owner and my two could sense it. I worked hard to calm down at the same time be prepared to do whatever I needed to to protect my dogs. 

As for techniques, I try to distract them. Get them to look at me. Sit. Walk/run faster so they are jogging/running. It doesn't always work but he's less barky now than before.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Trainers always say redirect them to a behaviour you DO want. So I would train for a nice sit stay and treat him if he's calm until the dog has passed. Then I would move it up a notch to a "look at me" command and keep walking. If you can find a training partner with a dog do it in the park and when the other dog passes and he remains calm reward him with some off leash play time. Persevere, it will get better!


----------

